# The Storm of Iron (Hawkes log of epic building...ness)



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

This log is going to cover the creation and completion of four or five armies i am working on at this moment in time.

some of my work is viewable here

this is my current up to date peice of work:


























C&C welcomed

hawke


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Lovely terminator there m8, givin' my 2th waaagh for you:good:
though if you want critics I'll give you one: I think you should smooth the GS around the body otherwise its lovely indeed...

though... my smurfs (errrm?) just wondering one question... where's the head?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

good smooth finish on the green stuff k:


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys,

the head is not yet started, hence the GS backing for when i do start. the gs is left vaguely unsmooth, because i hate smooth surfaces when i'm trying to paint in armour effects.

hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

C&C welcomed, this is typhus' nurgle icon, 

hawke


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very good Hawke. Really looking forward to seeing how this guy turns out.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

wow thanks jacobite! i take it is highly unusual for a member to have a higher rep than a post count...

i feel all warm and chaosy on the inside..

hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

time to show you one POSSIBLE pose for typhus:


















hawke


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will definitely be watching this one.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Pretty cool, are you planning on giving him a scthye and cutting the Guardsmans head off?


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

That is some fantastic work there hawke, i can't wait to see the finished model


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice work Hawke.

I look forward to seeing the unfolding story of your progress on this project.

Mmmm maybe the guardsman ought to be throwing up as some nasty infection take hold. lol.

Nice to see you over on Heresy and i hope to see you around more often.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

wow vash... very long time no see, not since... well long time anyways.

thanks for the rep, i take it i truely am developing god like rep given my post count lol!

as for typhus, i'm going to possibly be modelling either "winds of chaos" or perhaps crushing the head, whilst holding the manrepaer in a nice pose.

hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

ok so i've been quiet for a few days, i've been to busy to clean up my sculpt, and therefor can't continue...

however, i found myself some pvc pipe to continue this old old project:










hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

rights, just a bloggish style update. those of you who've read the Storm of Iron will be familar with THE ARMOUR OF BLOOD. Well, i've just bought me a box of milliput, and i'm feeling... Ready to b uild big. Whilsts it dries, i can work on typhon  keep myself fully occupied

hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

here is typhon.


















hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

ok its time for a very early wip shot of the armour of blood:










dropped jaws are welcomed,

Hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

so, i've put more to the armour,










before someone points out that its out of scale leg to the shin wise, niether are finished, i've left them undersized because of the sheer volume of detail this damned armour needs.

hawke


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Love the terminator, and i'd definitely go with the guardsman's head being crushed, probably with some diseased brains coming out...


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

here's a small update:


















C&C welcomed,

hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

ok, i've managed to get the other shin done, and make the groin more beefcaked, however i don't want to start the thigh armour until i'm whacked in some of the upperbody so...


















C&C welcome

Hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

The armour at current

















and that conversion/commision i was doing for a mate, (hephe)









C&C welcome

hawke


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

Time for something diffrent:



























C&C welcomed,

hawke


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in love with that stompa:blush:


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for the comment Abthrillon

This is a transport tank for my iron warrior Sapper Unit:


















C&C welcome, and any ideas too! i think it need something more personally.

hawke


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice stuff Hawke, love the rhino with flamer, and that Gargant really shows off your bitz box.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for the comments jacobite!

I've finally got round to painting something!

WIP Sapper Transport:


























C&C welcome:

Hawke


----------

